# Looking for some help!



## Milesawayfrom (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be spending Christmas and New Years in Saline, Michigan and was hoping that someone here could point me in the right direction on where to fish while I am up there. I am a fly fisherman and when I am up in Michigan fishing, it is usually on the Ausable for summer vacation. I know nothing about the fishing oportunities around the Saline/Ann Arbor area! Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated!

I would love to target trout (although I am not sure how far I would have to travel), but am willing to try out any type of fishing just so I can escape the family madness for a bit and wet a hook! Private message are always welcome!

Thanks so much in advance for the help!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Huron near Flatrock or Rockwood.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how far it is from Saline to Berrien Springs, but I would recommend the extra time in the car, over trying the Huron this year. the fishing here has been miserable. Get on US12 in Saline and go west. It could be well worth the ride. Berrien Springs, on the ST. Joseph has a couple parks that produce fish pretty consistently from shore. Post your question on the Southwest Forum and see of you can get some advice from the locals over there. 

I woudn't expect much around Ann Arbor right now, although, if the river isn't frozen, you might have a chance at a trout or 2. I don't know that area, so really can't say.

I would really suggest the extra drive to Berrien though. A couple nice Steelhead on that fly rod will make your Christmas a lot happier than a couple small trout [IMO]. Right now you can catch Steelhead on many of your normal sinking trout flies, like nymhs. You can also stop at a local tackle shop and pick up some single egg yarn flies or egg sucking leaches. They are both very effective right now. You can get by with a 6 weight rod when it's cold and the fish are not as crazy as they are in the warmer fall water. There are a couple bait shops along US12 out that way.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I have fished some in the Huron River around Ann Arbor, and I think your chance of catching a trout there is close to zero...... might get lucky and catch a bass.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

The huron in and around ann arbor holds an excellent small mouth bass fishery, good pike, walleye, perch, gills, and crappie.


----------



## Milesawayfrom (Jun 19, 2009)

I am willing to travel a bit Steel Mom. I dont have a problem driving an hour or so to fish for a few hours. I have been doing some research through the Michigan DNR website and have found a few options within an hours drive that could hold some trout and are year round streams. The only problem with that is stream access when I get there.....

I have never fished for Steelies, but would love to give them a try. I have a stiff 6 weight that would probably be good for them. I also have to stop by Cabela's on my drive up from Georgia (12 hour trip :yikes for some last minute gifts, so I can pick up a few flys if I do decide to target Steelies. Is there any way that you could possibly give me directions to the parks around Berrien Springs? 

Thanks again for all of your continued help!


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

What about driving to Ohio..Steelhead Alley. Not sure how long of a drive, nore have I ever fished it. I just har great things abotu fishing the erie tribs.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Just take huron river drive straight into flat rock. When you get to the dam in flat rock, park in the lot and head down. There is steelhead to be had.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Just search Berrien Springs on Mapquest. It will show the parks.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Milesawayfrom said:


> I am willing to travel a bit Steel Mom. I dont have a problem driving an hour or so to fish for a few hours. *I have been doing some research through the Michigan DNR website and have found a few options within an hours drive that could hold some trout and are year round streams. The only problem with that is stream access when I get there.....*
> 
> I have never fished for Steelies, but would love to give them a try. I have a stiff 6 weight that would probably be good for them. I also have to stop by Cabela's on my drive up from Georgia (12 hour trip :yikes for some last minute gifts, so I can pick up a few flys if I do decide to target Steelies. Is there any way that you could possibly give me directions to the parks around Berrien Springs?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your continued help!


 
Make sure you know the trout regs here in Mich. The general trout season in Mich is CLOSED A few streams have special regs for winter/open fishing.


----------

